# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Best method for a beginner

## mcslurry

I know we all hate n00bs. 

Feel free to hassle me, buuuuuut, I was also wondering if any of you knew the best method for a beginner (if you expected anything else, the title of this thread should probably go retire). I think everything in my dream is totally normal. I could be cooking prawns for a teacher I hate in the middle of the dessert with a beard long enough to put any bearded woman out of business and it will seem a-okay. :*

I've been checking my hands, the clock, asking myself "am I dreaming?" during the day. Also been trying to implement dream signs manually by using that Kooky bird thing. I even started a dream journal. What to do?  ::D:

----------


## Raspberry

I don't hate noobs! Only when they don't do their research and expect us to give them a huge, detailed explanation because they didn't look up tutorials. But it's fine when they get confused  ::lol::  We were all noobs once. I still have a loooooooooooooooong way to go before I'm even good at lucid dreaming!

ANYWAY. Welcome to DV  ::D: 

I recommend DILD and MILD. Keep up the dj and reality checks and do LOADS of wake back to beds. They really, really help! Good luck, you'll get a grasp of it pretty quickly  :smiley:

----------


## mcslurry

haha, thanks! yeah I try to do my research, but I'm young so it just goes over my head. 

So glad I know what DILD is now. That extra 'o' I kept adding did not make me popular with many lucid dreamers...

----------


## lucyoncolorado

No advice (I clicked on this one looking for some) but I have to say that your prawn cooking image is really funny.  That sort of thing would seem normal to me too.  I might even do something like that all the while thinking about how I need to do a reality check throughout the day so that when I do go to sleep I'll have a lucid dream.  Prawns anyone?

----------


## siuol

its hard to say whats right for you but try DEILD or FILD (almost the same thing, but deild you just go in and fild you use your fingers as an anchor). not saying these are easy but the hardest part is probably waking up on your own without moving.

----------


## Sorox

Well, when I started out, my 1st 2 LD's were DILD and another mish-mash technique. It was called "Effective new technique". It was pretty much just FILD with a funny twist. Its somewhere in this forum. Worked only twice for me though.

----------

